# farcry 2 crash to dektop



## Nick1nl (Oct 23, 2008)

hi does anyone know hiw to fix a farcry 2 crash to dektop at the first level loading screen it alwasy crshes and now i cant play


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

As it was only released today over here, ( assuming they actually dd release it), might have to wait a while to give an answer on this one


----------



## boon1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

i bought this game myself this morning and was hugely dissapointed when on loading the first level i got a blue screen of death on investigation it turns out to be a sound card related issue i plugged my headset into the onboard sound sockets and have had a awsome day with this game hope this helps fella looking forward to the first patch to solve this prob as its a pain sorting my sound setting everytime i go on ts


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

I got the game the day it released, no problems other than had to activate manually. 
However, once I did connect it did download an update (patch).
Otherwise no problems....

Did you apply the patch to the correct folder and remove (replace) the current .exe?


----------



## Nick1nl (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't download a patch yet shall look for it and try the trick with the headset but it is probaly my video card I already installed drivers and special Far cry 2 driver but still doesn't work


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

go to: www.farcrygame.com/download
see if that helps. It is a fairly demanding game, I have crossfire setup however only using one card right now, but it does run the game.
Try new drivers.. That should help providing your system can handle the game.


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

I have downloaded the patch and it is currently sitting in one of my files but where do it drag and drop it into??? What file name is it?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

BUMP

Anyone?


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

Make sure you unZip it first.
E:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Far Cry 2\bin
then double click to run.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I got farcry today ( released yesterday, yay!) and to be honest was disappointed. No problems at all with the gane itself, no patches and it ran fine. Only prob is thats its just not that good


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

What do i double click to run it then?


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

The name of the file is: FarCry2_BOX_DISCCHECK.
Then you should be all set.
Download to desktop, then Unzip, then drag and drop to proper location


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok cheers, but what is the proper location going to be?


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

Is anyone actually going to answer my post or what????


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure that your video card even supports Far Cry 2?

Video card: NVidia 6800 or ATI X1650 or better 
256 MB DirectX® 10.0compliant video card or DirectX® 
9.0ccompliant card with *Shader Model 3.0 or higher* 
See Supported List 1.1.3 for more information. 
1.1.3 Supported Video Cards at Release Time:

NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series - GeForce 6800 Ultra, 6800 GT, 6800, and 6600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 7 Series - GeForce 7950 Series, 7900 Series, 7800 Series, 7600 Series,
NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series - GeForce 8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX , 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 
8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600GT, 8500 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9 Series - GeForce 9600 GT

ATI® RADEON® X1000 series - X1800, X1900, X1950
ATI® RADEON® HD 2000 Series - HD 2600, HD 2900, GT/XT
ATI® RADEON® HD 3000 Series - HD 3850, HD 3870, HD 3870 X2
ATI® RADEON® HD 4000 Series

* 8800M and 8700M laptop cards running on drivers 178.13 or better.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

scotty87us said:


> Ok cheers, but what is the proper location going to be?


Comatose posted this information.


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

He doesnt say it clear enough though, still not to sure on what to do really


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

He says it perfectly clear...

1- Unzip the DISCCHECK_NORC-EMEA.zip file after you download it
2- Take the *FarCry2_BOX_DISCCHECK.exe* and put it into the *bin* folder, which is located in the *Far Cry 2* folder.
3- Double-click the *FarCry2_BOX_DISCCHECK.exe*.


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

See my post above, I stated the location X:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Far Cry 2\bin


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok thanks for the advice guys, understood this time lol, but unfortunatly still no luck! It still freezes up at the loading screen then resets!!!

Looks like i will have to take it back i think

Ah well, thanks anyway:up:


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you check to see that you have a *supported video card*?


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a supported video card.. My screen in game flashes, just black on/off every few sec. X1900XTX CF, & X1900XTX... But I think mine is a power issue. Unless someone else has a better idea. Drivers are also all up-to date.
Just a side note is anyone getting Error 1305, with Crysis?


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah mine is supported Nvidia 8800GT 512mb, latest drivers and still no luck!!


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

I am beginning to think it may be an issue with the game, but who knows.


----------



## turkey_turner (Oct 28, 2008)

- solution -

basically i was having the same issue. found after turning hdr and bloom off that it worked. i also turned the network conenction off when i first got it to load. (doubt if it was this cos i turned it back on and it still worked).


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Comatose said:


> I am beginning to think it may be an issue with the game, but who knows.


Far Cry 2 works fine here.


----------



## Comatose (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah its odd, first time I played worked great, now no go... Oh well, will try turning off-down some settings.


----------



## scotty87us (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok i will try and get it to load and then turn off bloom and hdr, cheers guys.


----------



## turkey_turner (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW guys get the beta 180 drivers from nvidia they help out hugely with game play. I can now max everythign out and its still smooth before it would barely run. I suggest witht he new drivers turning off the physics on card to really help with performace. 

plus i think now ive got it started i can have hdr and bloom back on.

I have 
amd 4400+ stock @ 2.2ghz
4x1024mb gskill pc3200
2x8800GT in SLI
asus a8n-sli mobo


----------

